# 

## cichydom

Witam,

Zastanawiam się nad tym w jaki sposób przymocować maszt do swojego komina (taśmy, kołki, etc.) na którym planuje umieszczenie anteny sat, tv oraz dwóch płaskich panelowych. Czy możecie coś mi podowiedzieć ? Zdjęcia poglądowe przesyłam w załączeniu.

Z góry dziękuje,
cichydom

----------


## alphatom79

Ogólnie rzecz biorąc nie zaleca się instalacji czegokolwiek na kominie zwłaszcza jeśli będzie to montowane na kołkach. Jeżeli jednak nie masz innej możliwości na instalację masztu to zainstaluj go opaskami i tak żeby nie zakłócał ciągu komina.

----------


## robertsz

Nie mocuj bezpośrednio do komina.
Jest kilka możliwości zamocowania masztu do komina. Przykładem jest użycie opasek zaciskowych - http://sklep.delta.poznan.pl/obejma-...151_p2481.html

Masz instalacje odgromową?

----------


## cichydom

Nie mam instalacji odgromowej.
Zastanwaim się czy mogę zastosować opaski w przypadku kształtu mojego komina. Nie jest to typowy prostopadłościan. Zobacz na zdjęciach.

----------


## robertsz

OK, dopiero teraz przyjrzałem się dokładniej kominowi.
Hmm, wg mnie musi powstać lekka stalowa konstrukcja, która doprowadzi do prostopadłościanu tego komina.
Pojawią się kołki, które będą trzymały maszt w kierunku pionowym. 
Same kołki zostaną wyrwane przy większych podmuchach wiatru i dlatego opaski są niezbędne.
Opaski (2szt) będą "głównym trzymaczem" w pozostałych kierunkach.

Materiały nie są drogie, kwestia dobrego spawu, ocynku i dobrej piecowej farby. 
10 lat wytrzyma, potem trzeba będzie przemalować bo pojawi się korozja.
Kolor można dobrać, tak że jedynie anteny będzie widać z poziomu ziemi  :smile: 

Odezwij się na priv, mogę naszkicować i przesłać mój pomysł na montaż.
Choć pewnie z opisu już wiesz o co chodzi.

----------


## Wojtek R

no niestety się z Tobą nie zgodzę , to co kolega potrzebuje to wybrać się do castoramy kupić rurę , uchwyty i 8 metalowych kołków- kotew , na 3 domach na których osobiście to montowałem anteny zwykłe + sat 90 cm wiszą niewzruszenie od kilku lat i przeżyły największe wichury   :smile:  



w kominie zostawiony  jeden kanał wentylacyjny na wszelakiej maści okablowanie , żeby nie cudować z jakimiś dziwnymi przejściami przez dach specjalnymi dachówkami itd.

finalny widok 



gdyby to się nie sprawdzało to bym sposoby montażu nie polecał i dalej sam nie stosował 
wg mnie kołek nie do wyrwania chyba , że słonia na tym powiesisz  :smile:

----------

